# Ben 10 Live Show in HK



## John1961 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All,
I have just relocated to HK from the UK, been here for 3 months already and slowly settling down.
I have two kids who are into Ben 10 and they heard there's a live show coming to HK next month or so.
Does anyone have any better info, i.e. venue and where I can buy tickets from?
Also, any other expats planning to go with their kids as we could maybe join in?

John


----------



## kitcat78 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi John, I don't have info about Ben 10, but I wanted to ask you about your experience in relocating to HK. My husband has applied for a new position there. Can I ask how you found the adjustment with yourselves and your kids ? and what area your living in etc with other expats ?? We are coming from Perth Western Australia and have a 14 month old, is there a fair bit to do with with kids there ? would love to hear your experiences. 
Regards
Cat


----------

